# Carsonite Sign installation



## beechnut (Feb 3, 2007)

Does anyone have experience with the Carsonite marker driver?

Are there multiple tools, or is it a single post driver?

I can't imagine how you can drive fiberglass into some soils without it shattering.


----------



## Shmack (Aug 16, 2006)

I've used them in the past. From what I rememer it was a flat, hand-held driver, similar to what you would use for round sign posts, just flat. 

Only one item, kind of like a wieghted tube. It worked pretty well. Don't remember ever shattering markers, they are way tougher than you think. 

I think the biggest issue we ever had was deflection. It's pretty hard to keep the marker totally vertical, especially in rocky soil.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

You need a specially made driver. Hammers DON'T work.


----------



## beechnut (Feb 3, 2007)

It looks like Berntsen ( Berntsen International Inc. - Marking the Infrastructure of the World. ) sells the tools (driver-$193, and pilot-$290) and the markers.

The driver appears to operate like a t-post slider. The pilot looks like a heavy spud with a blade on it as wide as the dual sided markers.

I was just hoping someone with first hand experience would chime in and say how well it works.

If someone has another source for the tools and markers other than Berntsen, I'd be interested in that too.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

beechnut said:


> It looks like Berntsen ( Berntsen International Inc. - Marking the Infrastructure of the World. ) sells the tools (driver-$193, and pilot-$290) and the markers.
> 
> The driver appears to operate like a t-post slider. The pilot looks like a heavy spud with a blade on it as wide as the dual sided markers.
> 
> ...


I've used the drivers athey work pretty heavy for carrying around. Never used the pilot but I can see where it might be a nice thing to have in rocky or hard soil. I've never broken a carsonite post in the middle while driving, but I've flayed the pointy end of plenty when driving them into hard ground.


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

I've used the driver but not the pilot. The posts easily splinter when hitting rocks, though I just recut a point and moved the position. The drivers would be a pita to carry any distance. They do make a lightweight driving cap that can be used to hammer the post in soft ground, and anti removal attachments too.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I have installed quite a few carsonite signs with the orange driver. It is heavy but can be carried in a bob trailer. I have always been able to get by without the pilot tool.

HOME - Rockart Signs and Markers has a large selection of posts and installation tools and have provided good service. They also have a lot of decals for carsonite signs.


----------



## cxagent (Dec 30, 2005)

I realize this thread is over 5 years old but I will post anyway - 

We are in an area with almost all rock. Fortunately, most of the rock is soft(ish) limestone. We use the pilot driver first and the post driver to install the Carsonite post. Most of the time, it works fine.

In soft or wet soils we don't need the pilot driver. Just drive the Carsonite post into the soil.

In hard soils we MUST use the pilot driver. Even then we sometimes mangle the pointy end of the Carsonite post. I think it happens when a rock falls into the pilot hole before we get the post installed. Once the point is mangled, take that one back to the truck or the shop and cut a new end on it. We can never drive that post until the mangled end has been cut off.


----------

